# Soundtrack of your life



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So here is a fun little challenge....post the "soundtrack to your life". A selection of say, 6-20 songs that are memorable or key to you. Not desert island discs, not favorites, although certainly if such were monumental in your life or music journey then a piece or song from it certainly may qualify. The songs can be representative of a general era of your life: ie. Childhood or college. Or a more specific event or person. Songs may be completely classical or not at all classical.

I'm working on mine, but don't have it complete yet. I'll post it once it's done.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Comes to mind 'Love Story' from my childhood, then, later on, 'The Mission' and 'Red, Blue and White' of Zbigniew Preisner.
















Having heard them again emotions and remembrance have been removed so I can't put in precise words how significant are. But they are.

Childhood and a sort of innocent love sentiment, adolescence and its search of 'something gone' and early youth full of idealism can be the words for this three soundtracks and the stages that they recall.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, self-indulgence time... I doubt my responses hold much interest for anyone else, but making this list seems like a fun thing! So, songs/pieces that strongly recall various parts of my life when I hear them:

Early Childhood:
Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy Diddy
The Beatles - Good Day Sunshine
Rodgers and Hammerstein - Shall We Dance
Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty

Middle School:
Meredith Wilson - 76 Trombones
Stephen Sondheim - Broadway Baby

High School:
Weber - Clarinet Concerto #1
Sousa - Fairest of the Fair

Awakening to classical music:
Sibelius - Symphony #5

Youth orchestra:
Borodin - Polovtsian Dances
Racmaninov - Symphony #2
Copland - Rodeo

Starting college:
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Mahler - Symphonies #1 and #2

The Bad Time:
Britten - Peter Grimes

Last fall:
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #15

Spring in Philly:
Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
Leonard Cohen - Chelsea Hotel #2
Sufijan Stevens - All Delighted People


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And what about this?

Mid August 2012


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> And what about this?
> 
> Mid August 2012




Yes! I absolutely should have put that, I guess I was just too entrenched in childhood and the rest of the past to consider that we could do _recently._


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

For now I post the music history of my life:

Childhood:
Nothing special, child songs.

Middle School:
Bach Harpsichord works
Star Wars movies Soundtracks
Video games soundtracks (orchestral)
*Yanni* 

High School (2001-2004):
Like Middle School, add some J.Strauss and Mozart (Violin Concertos 1,2,3)

Liking pop music (2005): 
Ace of Base, Sarah Connor etc. J.M.Jarre etc.

Awakening to classical music (2006):
RICHARD WAGNER's Overtures and Preludes
Sibelius
Handel
Vivaldi

Becoming a better listener (2009):
Dvorak works, knowing many aspects and works I hadn't listened before

Listening to other genres (2010):
Jazz, Blues, RnB, Country and similar genres

2012:
Fully recognizing the classic music because of TC.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

In chronological order:

Saint-Saëns: Symphony no. 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos
Beethoven: Symphony no. 7
Weber: Piano Sonata in C
Mozart: Symphony no. 1
Wagner: Ride of the Valkyries
Glass: Violin Concerto no. 1
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Schoenberg: A survivor from Warsaw
Hildegard: various plainchant settings
Schoenberg: Pierre Lunaire
Nyman: Water Dances
*Ligeti*: Chamber Concerto
Nyman: MGV
Bach: Musical Offering


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

In the beginning was Beethoven, and Beethoven was with Mozart, and Beethoven was Rossini.

Later: The Russians.
And _Mahler_.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

1.Bach: Komm sueser Tod
2.Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor
3.Bach: Great G minor Prelude and Fugue
4.Bach: Toccatta and Fugue in D minor
5.Wagner: Prelude to Parsifal
6.Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan
7.Wagner: Prelude to Lohengrin
8.Wagner: Siegfrieds Funeral March
9.Wagner: Brunhildas Immolation
10.Wagner: Siegfrieds Horn Call
11.Gottschalk: A Night in the Tropics
12.Gottschalk: Pasquinad
13.Gottschalk: The Banjo
14.Gottschalk: The Last Hope
15.Foster: Beautiful Dreamer
16.Foster: Hard times
17.Saint Saens: Bacchanal from Sansom and Dalilah
18.Tchaikovsky: Marche Slav
19.Ravel: Bolero
20.Trad. Skye Boat
21.Trad. Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu, All the Blue Bonnets are over the Boarder.
22.Trad. Evening Shade
23.Trad. Barbara Allen
24.Trad. Greensleaves
25.Handel: Passion section from Messiah
26.Handel: Hallelujah from Messiah
27.Handel: Worthy is the Lamb, Amen from Messiah
28.Mozart: Horn Concertos
29.Mozart: Lacrimosa from Requiem
30.Mozart: Overtures to Marriage of Figaro, The Impresario, The Magic Flute
31.Shostakovitch: Symphonies 4 and 5


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Love the horny horns


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------

